# Help Xbox 360 Madcatz Wired To PC.



## jochms (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello, Ive bought a USB Wired Madcatz 360 Controller TO use on my PC, 
Ive tried every Driver Out there, ive tried everything, i dont know what to do anymore. 

The problem is that Windows doesnt recognize the left and right joysticks. 
I can see the Joystick Functioning Correctly in XBCD 360 Setup Utility Screen, ( under the Xbox tab, ) but when i go to the Windows Tab, the only Axis that works under the Windows tab is the 'Ry',.. 
Also, to add, with the windows stock drivers, the downloadedable one, and the updated one from within the windows control panel> Device Manager. 
whenever i tried to calibrate or whenever i went to the Joystick Properties the left axis was always to the left, also, i couldnt move to the right, therefore i can not calibrate correctly. 
I' ve searched eveywhere, i dont know what to do anymore..
Please Help, 
JOCH


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello welcome to tsf.i really cant help with xbox related things never had one.i am moving your thread to console gaming support.


----------



## jochms (Feb 26, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## Ranx (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.madcatz.com/faq/default.asp?Action=Q&ID=89


----------

